# FurrTrax - Furry meeting, live chatting, networking, like YiFFR



## DarkXander (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

Ive lurked here now and again but finally decided to make an account to share an app that ive made for the fandom.

Im sure many of you remember YiFFR, how it showed you other furrs in your area, and allowed you to chat, even tho it bugged out half the time.
It was a brilliant idea that unfortunatly went south due to google deciding it was too pornographic, and its author decided not to fight the decision.

Well i have taken the idea that made YiFFR good, and expanded onto it even better.  I call my app FurrTrax, on the Android Market(Google Play) as FurrTrax 1.1

It has the same distance feature showing nearby furries, but goes a few steps further allowing you to setup a profile, use live chatrooms, use private chatrooms,
invite other furrs to a private chat, or invite a group of friends to a private chat.

The app only works on android currently, but you can use a GPSless web based version on any windows or apple mobile device simply by visiting furrtrax.com, you can also use it from a PC but you must use FireFox or Chrome as Internet Explorer is not compatible.

So far we have almost 500 Furries in the App, the chatrooms are live and active 24/7 almost and its taking off quickly.

I invite everyone in the fandom to join up and meet new friends, chat, and have a great time.

DarkXander
Red Dragon in Phx, Az.
Creator of FurrTrax
http://www.furrtrax.com


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2013)

Just what I need -- an app to let random furries know where I am :V

Seriously though, this could be a good idea. As long as it doesn't turn out to be Grindr for Furries I might sign up.

When you mentioned the name Yiffr before I think I puked in my mouth a bit ;3

(I knew what they were getting at with the name, and just... no)


----------



## Rigby (May 8, 2013)

Sounds lame.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 8, 2013)

So it's like Grindr but for furfags? That sounds wholly unnecessary and terrible. But at the very least it's not named Yiffr.


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Sounds lame.



It solves a problem, at least.

We've had enough people ask how to meet and identify other furries in their area.

Most importantly, it will shut everyone up who says we need a *furry pride* symbol for this exact reason.



PastryOfApathy said:


> So it's like Grindr but for furfags? That sounds wholly unnecessary and terrible.



I was hoping it would be a social thing. SOCIAL. Unlike Grindr :roll:


----------



## Aetius (May 8, 2013)

I look so sexy. Time for me to become popufur.


http://www.furrtrax.com/furrtrax/profile.php?user=130#_modules


----------



## Rigby (May 8, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Most importantly, it will shut everyone up who says we need a *furry pride* symbol for this exact reason.



we dont need a symbol or app or any of that shit, we just need a word, something you can slip into conversation with someone, something only real frufags would notice, but nothing something has to do with sex. something like "mipsus" would be a good word. One syllable, easy to spell, can easily be dropped into conversation, it's non-sexual, it'll work great.

http://www.furrtrax.com/furrtrax/profile.php?user=474#_modules

I've got mine made, this is going to be great, can't wait to meet tons of other furries.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 8, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I was hoping it would be a social thing. SOCIAL. Unlike Grindr :roll:


Because furries are actively social right? 
I would avoid this though, the number of furries that are sex offenders is too damn high.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 8, 2013)

Furries with stalker apps. Can't imagine anything going wrong there. :V


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> I would avoid this though, the number of furries that are sex offenders is too damn high.



Why would I care? XD

Fucked up people amuse me.


----------



## captainbrant (May 8, 2013)

.


----------



## DarkXander (May 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So it's like Grindr but for furfags? That sounds wholly unnecessary and terrible. But at the very least it's not named Yiffr.



The App is not for finding someone to nail, it is for social meeting, making friends etc, Now bearing in mind that regardless of which its intended for i will in-evitably get both
crowds, i have created a seprate YIFF chatroom in the app where all yiffing is to take place and nowhere else, if the main room turns into a pron show the offenders will be
asked to leave and go to the appropriate room.  As more people get on the app i intend to form a moderator group which can "Assist" offenders in finding the correct room.

Porn is also discouraged for avatars and admins and moderators have the one click ability to revoke an avatar on sight, as well as temporarily lockout/ban repeat offenders.

Also as far as using the app for stalking purposes, good luck and have fun, the app does not show direction toward nearby furries, and it only approximates distance in miles, so it will never say something like yiffr did like within 100 feet, or within 700 feet, it will only count miles with a 5-10% margin of error.  I could make it count inches but i purposefully rounded the results to prevent such stalking attempts.

Also knowing that android is easy to mod etc, i do all distance calculations, and coordinate handling on the server side, so the app only knows your own coordinates and NEVER has any other users coordinates on your device, so theres no way to mod the app to reveal someones GPS coordinates.  Basically the app tells the server where you are, and the server tells you the distance in miles rounded from each furr on the list your viewing.


----------



## DarkXander (May 13, 2013)

about to cross 600 members yay


----------



## alofoxx (May 21, 2013)

Try FurrTrax - https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...rxbkc.FurrTrax
Great app on the google market
its a great place to meet local furs and make friends. Most of the people ive talked to arnt yiff crazed fuzzballs -.-
Give it a shot ppl!


----------

